# iPod Nano Surprise!



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

eMac 10.3.9

I've been a loyal Mac fan for a decade, but today I feel like I've been taken to the cleaners... Humbug! I purchased an 8gb iPod Nano for my wife for Christmas. She's WAS happy. Now, been trying to charge and load it with tunes... can't be done! 

No where did I see the requirement of OS10.4 to use the nano! Not even in the User Guide. What kind of marketing is that on Apple's part? Did no one think that there would be a lot of disappointed people on Christmas day? The Apple.com forum is full of people who've had the same glitch. 
What a waste of my time trying to get the nano to work. Now, instead of a $200 gift, it will cost much more, plus a lot of aggravation for novice Mac users. What a bummer!

Also, when my wife plugged the nano into her eMac (via USB), the disk showed up on the screen, but stated the file was corrupt. I then upgraded iTunes from 7.3 to 7.5, thinking that was the problem. Now there is no disk image and the nano tells me to EJECT before Disconnecting. HOW do I do that, cause there is no icon to eject? Do I shut the Mac down and then unplug the nano?

Also, in the Nano User Guide there is no reference to firewire. Is USB2 the only way to connect the nano to the emac? She can connect her old iPod with firewire, but we are not sure if we can do that with the new nano, if and when we get the damn thing to work. 

Enuf said. :-(


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Dude, it says right on bottom of the page!!

The Apple Store (Canada) - iPod nano


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It is stated on the back of each Nano package that they require 10.4(.10, I believe). It also says the requirement for USB 2. FireWire sync support was discontinued a few years back.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

100% certain the requirements are clearly stated on the back of the box.


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

Feigning ignorance, is never an adequate excuse. Don't blame Apple for your lack of due diligence.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

2 ways to eject. Right click on the Nano on your desktop and choose eject, or go into itunes and click the eject icon next to your ipod nano.
You may need to reset the Nano after it is ejected.


----------



## tardis67 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looking at the back of my daughters christmas gift nano box and clearly states USB 2 and OS X v10.4.8

Come on guys read the box.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Perhaps secretly you were looking to buy a new mac?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

bah just "borrow" a copy of Tiger ;-) nudge, nude, wink, wink! Hey you could probably score a copy off of eBay for cheap now that Leopard has been out


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

You should just be able to upgrade. 
Just use "Software Update" application.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

5andman said:


> You should just be able to upgrade.
> Just use "Software Update" application.


If you could do that then I would have upgraded to Leopard ages ago


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

5andman said:


> You should just be able to upgrade.
> Just use "Software Update" application.


Panther to Tiger is not a free upgrade....


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

It was for me...


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm at 10.4.11.
Bought my laptop in July (before Leopard).
So, I'm assuming I was on Panther.

Am I using Leopard now?


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Thats Tiger.


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, you are right. It is in very fine print on the back of the box. My apologies, I was on a business trip in Detroit in October. Walked into an Apple Store and saw the nano that my wife admired from the TV ads.
Picked up the box and paid for it. The sales clerk didn't mention or ask what OS I had. There is no Apple Store within 500 miles of where I live to take back!
Still strange that the nano would be so restricted. 

I'm still on 10.3.9 cause I use design programs in my business and jumping into a new OS makes me nervous. I've heard of havoc until all applications are also updated (InDesign CS, Photoshop7, Appleworks6, Freehand MX, etc). It's expensive to upgrade them all. 

How do I know if my apps will work in 10.5?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Raven said:


> eMac 10.3.9
> 
> I've been a loyal Mac fan for a decade


But apparently cannot read. This is very sad.

Please, won't you give to "Mac users for over a decade who can't read"?
 




> No where did I see the requirement of OS10.4 to use the nano!


As others have said, it's ON THE BOX. And it's ON THE WEB PAGE.

Your wife has bigger problems than a nano that won't work with her equipment -- she has a functionally illiterate husband! Dunno WHERE you return THOSE ...

(again, I'm just ribbing you. We've ALL bought equipment and failed to read the box until we discover that it's not compatible with our stuff here -- not meant as a troll or flame at all)



> The Apple.com forum is full of people who've had the same glitch.


Please, won't you give to "Mac users for over a decade who can't read"?
 




> Also, when my wife plugged the nano into her eMac (via USB), the disk showed up on the screen, but stated the file was corrupt.


Now look ... I feel for ya on the not reading the box thing, but seriously dude, do you REALLY think Apple sells iPods that work with USB1??? Seriously???

As for FW, Apple hasn't made an iPod that works with FW in three years. Again, READING THE BOX ... or the web page ... would have gone a looooong way towards a gift your wife could use.

Apple is *not* the problem here. To be blunt, you're the problem.



> I then upgraded iTunes from 7.3 to 7.5, thinking that was the problem. Now there is no disk image and the nano tells me to EJECT before Disconnecting. HOW do I do that, cause there is no icon to eject? Do I shut the Mac down and then unplug the nano?


General tip for you and others -- YES, shutting the Mac down and then unplugging an iPod or camera or other plugged-in device will eject it safely. It's a good tip if you (for whatever reason) cannot eject it any other way.

PS. For the love o pete, will you buy your wife a Mac made in THIS century please? Doesn't she deserve at least that much?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Raven said:


> Yes, you are right. It is in very fine print on the back of the box. My apologies, I was on a business trip in Detroit in October. Walked into an Apple Store and saw the nano that my wife admired from the TV ads.
> Picked up the box and paid for it. The sales clerk didn't mention or ask what OS I had. There is no Apple Store within 500 miles of where I live to take back!
> Still strange that the nano would be so restricted.
> 
> ...


I wrote my post above before I read your "oh okay read the box -- sorry" post quoted above, so at least now you've stopped blaming Apple for your own mistakes.

Now you know, but it bears repeating: *if your machine or OS is *old* (computer term meaning "you've had it longer than 18 months"), ALWAYS check the specs before buying ANY new gadget or software for it!!*

Still trying to blame the sales clerk is NOT cool. The information was NOT hidden, it's YOUR job to be an informed consumer, not HIS/HER job to quiz every customer about their specs (most of them would just stare blankly if asked anyway!).

As for returns, you don't have to drive 500 miles, now you're just being silly. Apple has a telephone, you know, and I'm guessing you do too. Call them and arrange a return.



> I'm still on 10.3.9 cause I use design programs in my business and jumping into a new OS makes me nervous. I've heard of havoc until all applications are also updated (InDesign CS, Photoshop7, Appleworks6, Freehand MX, etc). It's expensive to upgrade them all.


Three lame excuses in a row!

1. 10.4 was almost three YEARS ago. Hello.

2. InDesign CS was FOUR years ago. *Hello*.

3. Upgrading InDesign CS to the latest version (of the entire CS3 Suite, which would also update your Photoshop -- Freehand's gone, dude, sorry) would cost you a fair few bucks, yes indeed, around $399 US for the Creative Standard version which sounds like what you need (probably works out about the same in loonies).

4. Appleworks continues to work fine in Tiger (and Leopard), but it's been replaced by Pages [_please insert loon rant about how Pages isn't half the program AW is, blah blah blah here]_. Continue to use AW if you want, of course, but there's no upgrade cost cuz *there is no upgrade*.

5. I'm an old print-world guy myself, so I understand the hesitancy to change, but you are really stretching it WAY too far. In particular, today's clients need the advanced PDF and advanced CS3 (or AT LEAST CS2 technologies) that printers increasingly demand. Unless you're just doing biz cards and wedding invites, you are starting to look Amish by comparison with up-to-date graphics people.

6. If you really use this stuff in your business, you should be able to bill the $399 upgrade costs with maybe three days' work. At most. I find it a bit hard to swallow that you can't manage that kind of investment in your "business" in four years' time.


----------



## shazbat (Feb 7, 2005)

I too have the same problem. My wife purchased a Nano for my son which he can't load with music until we return to our other home (it's complicated) which has the beloved Mac Mini running Tiger.

The reason a I bought into Apple in the first place was the plug and play aspect and it rankles slightly that an XP user can use this Nano and I can't.

One question. Should I flame my wife for not reading the back of the box??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

shazbat said:


> I too have the same problem. My wife purchased a Nano for my son which he can't load with music *until we return to our other home* (it's complicated) which has the beloved Mac Mini running Tiger.
> 
> The reason a I bought into Apple in the first place was the plug and play aspect and it rankles slightly that an XP user can use this Nano and I can't.
> 
> One question. *Should I flame my wife *for not reading the back of the box??


That depends: how many "other homes" do you need? : )


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

chas_m said:


> But apparently cannot read. This is very sad.
> ...but seriously dude, do you REALLY think Apple sells iPods that work with USB1??? Seriously???


Sure they do. First generation iPod Shuffles worked (slowly) to transfer music over USB 1.0


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bjornbro said:


> Sure they do. First generation iPod Shuffles worked (slowly) to transfer music over USB 1.0


I think his point was Apple hasn't sold iPods that worked with USB1.0 in a few years.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Oh Boy - Everyone is jumping dowm raven's throat.

Many of the replies I read are irrational in themselves - how do you read the back of the box as ehMax and others suggested when you order the Nano on line which is what I assumed until raven's second post much later.
And yes, Apple did show the System Requirements on their webpage, but only if one scrolls down to look for it - something I would probably not have done myself especially for an ipod Nano. Somehow doesn't make sense to me that a simple music player would only be supported from 10.4.8 onwards.
I still have one of my five Mac on 10.3.9 simply because I'm not sure what would break if I upgrade to Tiger. !0.3.9 is stable. I can see upgrading to use some new software that is not 10.3 compatible, but a music player ??????????
As to USB 2.0 vs USB 1.1.
Will the new Nano really not work with USB 1.1? USB 2.0 devices are supposed to be fully USB 1.1 backwards compatible. I just bought a LaCie USB 2.0 500GB external drive and it has no problems running connected to a USB 1.1 port - slow as molasses mind you, but it works - so should the Nano.

BTW: The second generation Nano is compatible with OS 10.3.9


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey man

People are giving you a hard time, but honestly I would have done the same thing. When I am buying hardware from the same company that made my computer it better well damn be compatible. The only fair thing to do now is to get a copy of tiger or leopard off someone and upgrade! Two wrongs make a right!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I would agree that upgrading to 10.4 is the way to go.
Some of the newer software requires 10.4 anyway and I found that 10.4 runs faster on my old macs than Jaguar or Tiger.

I was a bit surprised at the selling prices of 10.4 on ebay. Some have gone way over $100.-
This 'Buy it Now' is only $40.- with very reasonable shipping to Canada - just not sure why the DVD is not black like the one I bought - the grey ones are usually system specific.
Tiger 10.4 FULL OS X w/Xcode DVD free upgrade 10.4.11 - (eBay item 110209881122 end time Jan-01-08 16:24:49 PST)


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

chas_m, printers don't require any of what you stated.

I create newspaper ad PDFs that are sent to The Star, Sun, Gazette, La Presse, Le Soleil and others. I also output PDFs at Staples and TPS.

Everything sails through.
In fact I would be hesitant to use new apps without extensive testing with the papers.

I'm on Tiger, but my main layout app is from 1993.
Running it via Classic has occasional hiccups but nothing newer is better or more powerful than Creator.

I Distill with 3.0 (1996) because it works and I had some issues when I tried newer Distillers.

I may upgrade to the newest Creator or switch to inDesign but I certainly don't need to.

As a frame of reference I created and sent out 97 ads in the past two weeks.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's hardly unreasonable to expect someone to read the requirements of a product before purchasing it...


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Raven,

I probably would have done the same thing. Kicked my self in the butt, and get back into the car to return the iPod nano. I didn't know that it was incompatible until you brought it up and people started saying, "read the box". 

I don't think it's too out of this world to safely assume that it would have reasonable backwards compatibility.


BTW, could you use a firewire dock to use firewire with the nano? My eMac only had usb 1 too and I got a pocketdock from sendstation.com for free during a special promo and it's been working great... mind you I use a 4G iPod. Just a thought.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

krs said:


> Somehow doesn't make sense to me that a simple music player would only be supported from 10.4.8 onwards.


1. The iPod, even the Nano, is NOT "a simple music player."

2. The hardware is TIED to the software, iPods work with iTunes. New releases of iPod REQUIRE newest versions of iTunes in order to do all the stuff they do beyond "simple music playing."

You can argue that Apple shouldn't do it that way all you want, the fact is that they have done it that way since *DAY 1* and that's how they do it. If that bothers you, buy a Zune ... oh wait, they're even MORE tied in to current software/hardware than Apple is!


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

chas_m said:


> 1. The iPod, even the Nano, is NOT "a simple music player."


Sorry - I was actually thinking of the 2nd generation nano when I wrote that.

But even the third generation is a pretty basic device - plays audio and video even if Apple tries to make it sound more:
Music and Movies and TV Shows and Podcasts and Audiobooks and Games and Photos and a bunch of miscellaneous stuff like calendar, clock, stopwatch etc.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

My wife has a 30 gig iPod Video and she uses it on a TiBook which only has USB 1. Works great. Slow transfer but it charges too.


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

Does anyone know *why* Apple discontinued FireWire support for new iPods? After all, FireWire is so much more reliable and faster than USB2.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's been said that FireWire support was discontinued to decrease the size of the iPods, as well as a cost saving measure.


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

Do you need extra physical space for FireWire support?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

heebie said:


> Do you need extra physical space for FireWire support?


Well, it's an additional chip that needs to be installed...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

do 5th gens support firewire?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

No, the last gen to support FireWire and USB was the fourth gen (iPod with color display). The first iPod to be USB-only was the first generation iPod nano.


----------



## heebie (Dec 28, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Well, it's an additional chip that needs to be installed...


Too true, too true.


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

Adrian. said:


> do 5th gens support firewire?


No but at least you can still charge it from your Firewire port or your old Firewire wall charger if you like - but no data transfer. It even gives you a message on your iPod screen saying Firewire won't work. This saved me from buying a new wall charger since I still had the one from my old 3rd gen.


----------

